# Knife Videos



## Red Blade (Sep 11, 2001)

Can anyone recommend some good knife fighting videos?


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2001)

Here is a link off my website to a guy who does some good knife stuff.

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/rma.html


----------



## JTHM (Sep 12, 2001)

Red Blade

I highly, highly recommend the Ron Balicki Defensive Edge Series, it's 3 volumes. It is IMHO the best progressive knife curriculum I've seen on video to date. I have a ton of knife video's and this series is my favorite.

Get them you will not be disappointed: www.ronbalicki.com


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 12, 2001)

I can't pronounce this guys name and the spelling I am sure is awful. But can anyone give me some info on this guy? Thanx.


----------



## TLS (Sep 14, 2001)

Gou
Click here for some info: http://www.defend.net/deluxeforums/showthread.php?threadid=3730 Take a look at Harley's post.

TLS


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 14, 2001)

I have been hearing kewl stuff about this guy but I always like to do some independant research of my own on anything.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

Isn't Ron Balicki Dan Inosanto's son-in-law?

Cthulhu


----------



## TLS (Sep 14, 2001)

Yes he is.


----------



## no fefe (Jan 17, 2002)

Datu Kelly Worden has some excellent knife tapes dont forget others such as James Keating and Michael Janich as well.

Their videos can be found at www.paladin-press.com

There used to be a site in which you could reviews reviews of many different martial arts videos.  I think the literally had hundreds of reviews but I just tried to go there and the site was unavailable.  

Robert K.


----------



## Bob (Jan 18, 2002)

Also check out Paledin press for Mike Janich............. This guy is really great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He has got some tactical videos and a great Balisong video out.............
Bob


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 21, 2002)

Heartless Monkey Knife by Guro's Chas Clements and Steve Gartin is excellent.  Lots of solid advice and technique.  Really rich in information, you'll have to watch it a bunch of times.

Forgive the production values, it's still a darn good video IMO.  

There's some very good footage of Willem DeThouars doing some of his knife forms.  Wow.

If you hit Google and do a search on "Heartless  Monkey Knife" you'll find reviews of this tape far better than what I can do.

Pierre


----------



## Samurai (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is the current webpage with the video reviews on it
http://home.att.net/~erik.mann/mavr.htm

As for the knife videos, I like the video by Vladimer Vasliev on knife combat.  This is a good video that teachs you what to do when BOTH you and the attacker have a knife.  A lot of videos focus on the knife being with JUST the attacker or JUST the defender, not both.
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## alan (Jan 31, 2002)

Demi Barbito Empty Hands vs Knife, Killing Giants website-www.demibarbito.com.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 1, 2002)

Hock Hockheim, Here is his web site. www.hockscqc.com I have 2 of his tapes, the journeyman & the tradesman. His tapes are real good. He also has stick stuff, Close quarter combat.
Bob Thomas


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 2, 2002)

I agree, Keating, reverse grip knife fighting, and Janich (can't remeber title) are  both pretty good.  Frank Cucci -TRS Knife Fighting is good as well. Mark "animal" McYoung series is comical, I didn't really get into it.

Stay away from "Brazilian Jungle Knife fighting" or something like that.  Nice colorful cover, thats about it.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> 
> *
> Stay away from "Brazilian Jungle Knife fighting" or something like that. *



Is this supposed to be a style? It sounds like the movie Exposure!


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rubber Ducky _
> *Heartless Monkey Knife by Guro's Chas Clements and Steve Gartin is excellent.  Lots of solid advice and technique.  Really rich in information, you'll have to watch it a bunch of times.*



So, where can I get it?


----------



## crouton (Jul 15, 2003)

professor david james has a great 3 tape knife series, definitely check that out. also the link that Samurai posted ( http://home.att.net/~erik.mann/mavr.htm ) make sure to check out the top 10 section and see whos number 1 on that list.


----------



## TigerStripe (May 1, 2004)

Just a tid bit, I've been asking around about knife training myself and have come across All Weather Knife Fighting, from Master Peter Brusso.  I heard it's hard to get into, as far as training because their very selective.  So, I'm still researching but he has a video up for sale  on teachingsofthemasters.com, a website I frequent.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (May 3, 2004)

Hello,

Lot's of videos/DVDs out there!! 

Check out the Sayoc training DVD's at www.Sayoc.com

STAB- 

http://www.karltanswell.co.uk/shop/shop.html 

or REDZONE- 

http://www.centerlinegym.com/gym_gear.htm 

These will definitely enhance your training game. 

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2004)

I like the Sayoc videos, but of course I have been to a few of their seminars. I can't say how they'd be otherwise.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (May 4, 2004)

Hello Arnisador,

I wish I had the option to purchase the Sayoc DVDs when I first started training with Tuhon Sayoc!! I don't limit my purchases to Sayoc Kali only, I have many, many videos from all over, but I do like the way the Sayoc DVD's are layed out and the quality being used in the productions.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.


----------

